

Joshfire: HTML5 open source multi-device development framework - tilt
http://joshfire.com/

======
madewulf
Not sure I understand perfectly what this tech is doing. Running JS on cpu
installed on devices ? The site is not that clear about that and the examples
are mainly web apps.

